# High Ph!



## Offwall54 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey all, new to the forum here. Had a quick question about PH levels. I get my water from my well which is hard and high in PH. My tank just tested out at about 8-8.2 PH. Ive been doing a lot of reading about lower PH ect. but it seems my best bet is to do my weekly water changes of 25% and fill with spring water bought from a local grocery store. Right now i have 3 tetra's and a dalmatian molly. All seem to be thriving in here. I have just ordered a few 2" RBP. Before just dumping them in im going to do a drip acclimation to get them used to the water. Does this all sound ok?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That is a very high pH.

You should do an African cichlid tank lol

I would acclimate them VERY slowly.. take 4-6 hrs to do it.


----------



## Offwall54 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!! I may try adding a small bit of peat moss, wrapping it in a stocking and placing it in my filter. Hoping to at least lower the PH by .5 before the P's come


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Also get a piece of driftwood an put in the tank. The only problem is when you do water changes your adding high pH water to the system. Which isn't going to be ideal for your fish because above all, stable pH is the very best pH for them.


----------



## Offwall54 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm shooting for bottled water when I do my water changes (only about 2 bucks for 3 gal) I'm hoping over time that it will gradually lower the PH. Plus the moss, I'm thinking I'll be ok. Just a little nervous right now


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I have also heard the moss brings the pH down. Keep us posted on what you do an how it works. Also how stable your able to keep it. I'm having the opposite problem. My city water is not capable of sustaining a decent pH its very low. So i'm trying to boost mine and keep it stable. In one tank I used cichlid stone for a substrait an it stays higher for me on its own. The other two I have reg substrait in. One I add a very small pinch of baking soda too the other I leave alone. So far so good


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I wouldn't bother tinkering with the pH. A constant pH is much better then one that fluctuates. My pH readings are min 8.0 and havn't had any problems.


----------



## Offwall54 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll keep you updated


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Careful with the two piranha thing. Theyre really fiery at that age and only two might mean a missing eye or death. Just a heads up.

My pH also comes out around 8.0. I use proper pH 7.0 and it seems to working great.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't suggest to anyone to use proper pH. It fluxuates the water way to much also causes stress to the fish. As fast as it changed the water it does not level off but starts to drop right away. With-in two days you will be right back where you were. That stuff fish stores sale to sucker you into wasting your money. I learned about that stuff long ago when I kept cichlids


----------

